# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  leki plavix

## Nie zarejestrowany

biore Plavix od marca mialem wstawiane 2 stenty,  operacje na baypasy mialem w listopadzie -  jak dlugo należy brac Plavix po operacji . Czy moge brac zamiennik Plavix jest drogim lekiem. Jeżeli nadal bede bral Plavix czy moge skorzystac z refundacji - recepty z literka P.  Dziekuje za odpowiedz



                                                                                      Paweł.

----------


## Kuba007

Witam,
Plavix należy stosować przez 12 miesięcy od momentu wstawienia stentów. Plavix to klopidogrel, na rynku są zamienniki o 1/3 tańsze. Musisz poprosić lekarza o zmianę. Niektóre są także refundowane.

----------

